# Potato leaves, carrot tops - good for goats?



## alidansma (Jun 30, 2006)

I know there is a list of a million things that are poisonous to goats.
I wanted to see what garden scraps could be safely fed to my goats.
I know they love banana peels.
carrot tops? I imagine these are fine since they are similar to parsley.
Potato leaves? I don't know about that.
Peanut greens?
Tomato stalks?
Watermelon leaves?

I know cherry leaves are a big no no.
I am just thinking of the part of the plant that we usually throw away...which ones could be better off going to the goats?

thanks!


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Nothing in the nightshade family-this includes potatoes & tomatoe leaves. 
HF


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

I feed the dried peanut "hay" which is baled up after the harvest. Still contains some peanuts and everything. I have no problems at all. The rest I don't know, but am interested as well since I would love to use my garden to give them treats. 
Mine LOVE orange peels too!!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I'm drying the peelings (with a little squash left on) from winter squash, and they LOVE them. Also all the strings and seeds from the inside. Apple peelings, etc. Potato peelings are toxic, so I wouldn't use those. Jan in Co


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Huh. I didnt know they could eat banana peels...



Most of your garden waste is good for goats. We feed some tomatoes in the summer if they are overripe but none of the leaves. Never had watermelons here, not sure if they'll grow, but we feed the pumpkin and squash vines when we harvest the fruits. All things sunflower are great! One of my does literally goes nuts over cantaloupes...she actually runs back and forth, leaping and twisting, when she gets one. Weird, no?


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

My goats love banana peels. I have one doe who would eat anything if I let her.


----------



## garyh141 (Mar 7, 2008)

What about watermelon itself, because of the seeds, or the rinds? And pumpkin, pulp or skin? Can anyone tell me about using the seeds (supposed to be a natural wormer)? Should I go ahead and roast them?


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Mine love pumpkins! I just huck the whole thing in and hope it cracks in two, they love it.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

I feed mine pretty much all our "organic" waste. Such as fruit and veggies. Oh they also get our old bread. I have one doe that will do ANYTHING for a banana! They love pumpkin too, but dont get it much cause im allergic, so i have to have someone else give it to them. Oh another good one, corn, they love corn rinds and stalks.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

I turned my goats out into the garden. They gradually ate all of the veggies that you listed with no problem, until they were gone. They also eat lots of "green - unwilted" cherry leaves.

I'm convenced that goats are smart and won't eat enough of the bad plants to do harm unless they are very hungry.


----------



## Saffy (May 18, 2007)

Wow, I never new they liked banana peels! I will have to save them for the goats now! I know they do like watermelon rinds, I always throw them into the goats, horses and piggies.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Mine lerve the old tomatoe plants once the tomatoes are all gone.


----------

